# جاءت على



## makala

سلام,

ما معنى "جاءت على" في هذا النص؟


والحقوق والواجبات التي قررها كتاب الإسلام للمرأة قد أصلحت أخطاء العصور الغابرة في كل أمة من أمم الحضارات القديمة, وأكسبت المرأة منزلة لم تكسبها قط من حضارة سابقة, ولم تأت بعد ظهور الإسلام حضارة تغني عنها,بل جاءت آداب الحضارات المستحدثة على نقص ملموس في أحكامها ووصاياها, لأنها أخرجت من حسابها حالات لا تهمل ولايذكر لمشكلاتها حل أفضل من حلها في القران الكريم, إذ انتقل بها البحث من الإهمال إلى الدراسة والتدبير.


----------



## Mejeed

بل جاءت آداب الحضارات المستحدثة على نقص ملموس ..
هنا محذوف مقدر ، والمعنى:
جاءت آداب الحضارات المستحدثة محتوية على نقص ملموس ..


----------

